# The Death of an Rooster.



## Sheepshape (Apr 5, 2019)

I had a rooster who was a high quality, visually-pleasing, Gold Brahma...called A**hole (he acquired the name after attacking me).

This is A**hole




 

Son of A**hole is to the left, an altogether more pleasant temperament. A**hole defined the word 'cocky'...proud, strutted everywhere, head high, claws at the ready. I agonised about getting rid of him, though,as I'd managed to gain his respect, but I didn't trust him totally around other folk.So his days were numbered...but I'd put off the day.

Yesterday he strutted into the sheep shed, crowing and looking for trouble. Trouble came....

One minute he was 'king of the yard', the next I found him stretched out dead on the floor. No sign of having been injured.No access to anything which could have poisoned him. Definitely hadn't been fighting. 

Now this breed occasionally have strokes or heart attacks, so it could have been either.

His 12lb frame was roasted for 1 hour and the dog (who he chased on a regular basis) has never seemed more appreciative of a meal.

True to say he did me a favour. Good riddance, A**hole.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 6, 2019)

He looks like he was a BC Marans.

I have several roosters -- awaiting freezer camp.   I have one who is very sweet to humans, excellent with the hens.  He stays! 

The ones destined for my plate increased 2 days ago as one of the young, large RIRs jumped onto a hen who was not  "his" and I saw he would not let her up -- she was struggling and I honestly thought he was killing her.   I went over a fence, snatched his nasty self off and promptly put him into a cage.   Like you, I will enjoy his A**hole self from the roaster!!  Bought a new hatchet just last week for the others, he's getting first use.   He should have been nice!

Monday or Tuesday is "the day" for the boys.  Cut the feed bill, fill the canner/freezer.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW!  Twelve pounds!! That’s a big bird!  We had a batch of Buff Brahma roosters, that I bought to raise for the freezer.  We left them with the general population, until the day I saw FIVE of them trying to gang rape one hen.  I kicked them off and then went about collecting them and putting them in the back chicken run, until we could butcher them.  They got downright mean with some of the other roosters.  I still remember some of the smaller ones sticking their heads through the 2x4 fencing, trying to get away from the bigger bullies. I was sure glad to see them go, the day we butchered them!!!

BTW, @Sheepshape, we still have the one Buff Brahama hen, that got included with the roosters, by mistake.  She looks a lot like your buff hen in the lower right corner, of your photo.  She is a sweet girl and a pretty addition to our flock.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 6, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Like you, I will enjoy his A**hole self from the roaster!


I don't actually eat meat , but I have no qualms whatever in feeding him to my carnivores (cats,dog etc.....the dog is especially fond of roast rooster....in particular this one who regularly chased him). Big, mean birds (or little ones, for that matter) aren't welcome.



Devonviolet said:


> WOW! Twelve pounds!


 yes, a super- heavy a**hole....his testicles....fed to the dog, were HUGE.



Devonviolet said:


> She looks a lot like your buff hen in the lower right corner, of your photo.


She's a Gold Partridge Brahma hen....slightly darker feathers than a Buff. Like most Brahmas she is very sweet....but wants to be broody all the time.

We're all better off without A**hole!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 6, 2019)

@Sheepshape,, I got spurred, by one of the Buff Orpington roosters, that we just recently sold.  After our experience with the Buff Brahama roosters, we kept these roos in the back chicken run from the beginning. That batch of chicks, that we got from the hatchery, went from the heated barn stall, to the chicken run, as they feathered out. Then, when we moved the hens to the geeneral population, one night after dark, we left the roosters in the run.

Since DH feeds the animals, and wears farm boots (Wellies) he never got hurt when the roosters would try to spur him. Howeveer when we had decided to sell the birds online (CraigsList), I went into the run to take photos.  I had taken just one step into the run, and two of the roos came after me at the same time.  While I kicked one back, the other got me with his spur. He got me twice before I could kick him back and get out of the run.     So I ended up with two holes in my shins.     If we weren’t planning to sell them, the one that got me would have ended up in the stewpot. Since we sold all the roosters right away, for a pretty penny, we laughed our way all the way to the bank, and he is not our problem anymore!!!


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 6, 2019)

Ha ha! He's gorgeous but I know how roosters can be 
I'm thinking about getting Brahmas...are they a good breed to have besides the angry roosters?
In Hawaii (where I grew up) there are wild chickens running around everywhere you look. And the roosters can be pretty mean when your at the beach or trying to have a relaxing day. The tourists always feed them and think they're so cute until they get attacked!


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 6, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> the roosters can be pretty mean when your at the beach or trying to have a relaxing day. The tourists always feed them and think they're so cute until they get attacked!


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 6, 2019)

beautiful bird but as my old mama used to say, pretty is as pretty does.  and in that respect he wasn't pretty at all.  even as a vegetarian didn't you want to take one little bite or roast chicken as revenge.  might have tasted sweet.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 6, 2019)

@goatgurl!  Has the stormy weather made you studder a bit???


----------



## goatgurl (Apr 6, 2019)

why @Devonviolet I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 6, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> why @Devonviolet I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 6, 2019)

goatgurl said:


> even as a vegetarian didn't you want to take one little bite or roast chicken as revenge. might have tasted sweet.


Naaaah....however, I often wanted to bite him when he was alive! I'm not surprised that folk aren't keen on keeping too many roosters, though, even if they are placid. He had a fair amount of fat, but the meat was as tough as old boots. Even the dog chewed it (a littLe)....and the bones and sinews were super hard. All that strutting must have been good for muscle strength.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 9, 2019)

My 2 year old rooster flogged me yesterday. I was surprised, he has never shown aggression. I got the fish net, caught him in it and gave him a miserable experience. I "fished" him out of the net, held him by his feet and showed him to all the girls, before setting him down. Then I did it several more times. We'll see if it works. If not, I have another meanie that needs to die and they can keep each other company in the killing pen.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 9, 2019)

Mean roosters are the pits. I've managed to 'tame' a couple of young roosters which have attacked by picking them up, restraining them and walking around with them held tightly under my arm, whilst petting their heads in front of the rest of the flock. The humiliation seems to work providing they are not too old or 'set in their ways'.

If they persist in being aggressive, they will loose their heads.


----------

